
Nomophobia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - binarymax
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nomophobia
======
pan69
I must be suffering from mophobia then. I hate phones in general and mobiles
in particular. I do have one though, but it's been out of credit for 3 or so
months now and it's either out of batteries or Symbian has crashed on me
again. Not sure why I typed this since it's completely relevant...

~~~
greyfade
One of the related links is Telephone Phobia.

Something that I also "suffer" from. :)

My phone stopped getting a signal in the last couple weeks and ... I didn't
really notice. And I really, really don't mind.

